# Sometimes You just need a Little Stress Relief!!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Got Home today from my friends Sons funeral and someone thought it would be funny to Vandalize My Truck!!! My white Truck had the f word and graphic Pics of Body Parts and other embarrasing things Written all over it in blue and red marker !! After Calling the Law I tried to wash it off most came off but not all of it. Lord knows I would like to Wring me someones Neck!!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I hope you find em. I really do. I absolutely HATE stuff like that. Put a boot in his a$$.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh I fully Plan on It!! Already told the Law He better catch them before I DO!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your friend son Richard... and your truck too. Unfortunately some people have no respect for other peoples hard work.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes those kind of people are lower then low!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That sucks !! Sorry to hear about such a crappy situation. I hope you catch the little @#$$%%^....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats just terrible Richard, as much as you want to hurt them that would just be going down to their level and I'm sure your much better than that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Tie 'em up and wait for me Richard I'll do it and never look back.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Richard, Any chance it is your new neighbors that dislike hunters ?

Might try a camera, perhaps a infared.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Never thought I would need a Camera in my own Driveway but I got one there now! Lord help the fool that gets caught uninvited on my prperty! No it wasnt the neighbors that dont want me hunting on my own place. Come to find out I was not the only one hit that night! One of the neighbors found his fourwheeler about a 1/4 mile down the road from his house in the ditch!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well with the camera in place you will have a little more peace of mind. Do not forget to keep an eye on those batteries. I would hate to hear somthing happened again and the card was full or the batts dead.

My suv has been parked at my shop. The other day I went to move it...someone stole the cat converter. All I can say is.....SSS.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

That is the going thing around here because of the Platinum in them Very Expensive Higher than Gold the last time I looked at it. It is a shame People have No Respect for others Property anymore, Gonna start toting myself.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

It was a shame it was insult added to injourey.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here they'll cut your copper feed line(many are exposed here due to no freezing temps) and cash it in. We had one moron who cut a power pole down to steal the copper wire LOL he got a shocking surprise. They'll steal the copper wiring out of houses under construction too.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

They Need to pass a Law to Prosecute the Scrapyards, that will stop a lot of that. Here in MS they Require a copy of a Photo ID when Selling Scrap! I havent heard of too much stealing Copper as it is Highly illegal a lot of jail time and huge fines for that I have had some for years but will not sell it because of the legality issues you have to be able to prove where you got it and it has been on my place since I bought it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, something needs to be done.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Heck make them buy a License to sell Scrap then Hold them responsible for where it came from. I have to have a License to Hunt... So Why not?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

When I worked electronic security back in St. Louis, we used to have to wire the rooftop A/C units into the main security control panel to prevent theft. It was not uncommon for these guys to show up with a ladder at 2am and completely gut 5-10 rooftop units on the top of a business within a couple of hours.

Two things I cannot tolerate is thieves and liars so working security was a pretty rewarding experience. My favorite part was showing up at midnight to install covert cameras in businesses. 9 times out of 10 they were catching the employees.

Hope you find them, Richard!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

9 out 10 times ??

Wow...that is a lot of inside jobs. Even if that average was 50 % it would surprise me..but you did it Chris.

I would like more info on how to install cameras.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh yea... the jobs I ran were for missing items within the businesses after hours though. I would install regular cameras for general surveillance and in case of break ins, but the covert cameras were installed specifically to catch employees and cleaning crews. My favorite was the company's liquor cabinet that kept getting raided. Ended up being the maintenance guy getting sauced up every night on the job... the same guy who spent 2 weeks working with us... in an effort to catch "the thief".

The cameras I used most were just simple pinhole cameras. (something like these) You could poke a small pencil hole in a ceiling tile and these little guys would fit right down in there and give you a nice 360 view out to about 10-15 ft in all directions. I'd keep all wiring up in the ceiling... usually would keep the digital recorder or VCR up there too so that nothing looked out of place and to avoid running cable across the building.

Hookup is fairly simple. Most cameras are 12v and use a BNC connector. So you just run 12v to them via a transformer, and hook them up to a vcr or digital recorder using a bnc, or bnc to rca connector.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Yup, i build sign footing, and a few weeks ago someone got off with all our ground wires that we installed. man I hope you get your turn at em.
The scrap yards here are working with the law enforcement. I hear its working well, in some cases.


----------

